

Rotating a map with CSS3 and jQuery - akirk
http://isithackday.com/hacks/map-rotate/

======
akirk
Blog article about it here: [http://www.wait-till-i.com/2010/02/09/rotating-
maps-with-css...](http://www.wait-till-i.com/2010/02/09/rotating-maps-with-
css3-and-jquery/)

I had some problems getting it to work at first. To fix it, try using the tab
key to get the focus onto the map, then it'll work. Pretty neat!

